# Squirrel Hunting?????  YET???



## dslc6487 (Nov 24, 2016)

Anybody squirrel hunting with their dogs yet?  I usually don't put my dogs in the woods until after Thanksgiving.  Usually, by this time, most of the leaves are gone and the rattlers are in their hole.  However, I have never seen it as dry as it is now.  Still a lot of leaves on the trees in central Georgia and we need a good heavy rain and some wind to bring them on down.  Plus, as dry as it is, a dog will have a much harder time picking up a trail.  Hoping and praying that the weather will change, some rain will come, and we will all be able to get in a good season.


----------



## cshelton (Nov 28, 2016)

Took my 2 out Saturday for a stroll through our woods.  We managed to get 2 treed in about a half hour hike.  The young pup still hasn't figured out what exactly is going on, but the older male was as eager as ever to get out of the kennel and get in the woods.  Our local wma deer hunting dates just ended for the season, and we've got some much needed rain in the forecast.  I'm excited, but afraid my Saturday plans may have changed as it sounds like I may be working.


----------



## abcmh (Nov 29, 2016)

you can wait on the leaves to fall but as far as rattlers they are out year round in ga. the most I ever saw it was 25 deg.at 8 am and by 1pm it was 70 and they came out


----------



## dslc6487 (Nov 30, 2016)

*Rattlers*

Amen, brother.  I live in central Ga. and my hunting buddy almost stepped on one last season.  Five footer.  It was a little cool and he was somewhat sluggish.  Had he not been sluggish, my friend might have been bitten.  He almost stepped on him.  I wear snake boots and I have some snake pants that I wear, and, I try to watch every step that I take.  But it is hard to do when you have a little feist that is barking and trying his best to climb the tree.  Just hope the good Lord watches over all of us...


----------



## rwh (Dec 16, 2016)

i still haven't put any of mine in the big woods yet.  i'll probably try to go this coming week.


----------



## hambone50 (Dec 17, 2016)

yep. 4 first trip and 7 second trip. Dogs are still getting in shape, but we've had a couple of decent trips so far.  gonna go again today!


----------

